# Ticks!!



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if muttley has ticks?  he has some red looking bites underneath but on his head he has these little lumps??? Think I need a trip to the vets when they open??££££££


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ticks arent like flees. you would find the ticks body imbeded in the dogs skin. 

where are tge red bumps and how many are there.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Observe him more if he tries to scratch. Brush him and try if you can see ticks.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This might help .

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/pets/guineafowltickphotos.htm

http://www.vethelpdirect.com/vetblog/dog-ticks/


----------



## HoosAZ (Jul 16, 2013)

Smallears said:


> I'm not sure if muttley has ticks?  he has some red looking bites underneath but on his head he has these little lumps??? Think I need a trip to the vets when they open??££££££


I am new to the board, today is my 2nd day. I thought I would jump right in and chat, haha! Ticks are worse this summer than any of the previous two summers I have had Fen. He doesnt go out in the woods and what not, although there are lots of plants, etc in the backyard. I would say from the end of May thru almost end of June ( 3 week period) I had pulled off 7 ticks, yes 7, off of him. We do the good flea/tick treatment, but believe it was so bad because of the amount of rains that we had obviously ( Im from VA)!! I have been paranoid ever since, I check him once a day, usually at night in bed, and the way I check my poo ( he's too clever now, and if I do a certain way he will think Im about to pull one out and he would run away, hahaha) I just have to give him a massage/rubdown and I check that way. I found one on the bottom of his paw! It had been there for a couple days cause it was fatter! Once I saw that one, I knew that there wasnt a place on his body that he couldnt get em, ha. Since that stretch, it has gotten better, havent found any this week, knock on wood! Good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine get ticks quite often. I check them every evening at the moment and my daughter is the expert at getting them off. I am so squeamish since my brother got one embedded in his tummy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine get a lot of ticks too....and actually found one embedded in my chest the other day!!!!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

*welcome!*



HoosAZ said:


> I am new to the board, today is my 2nd day. I thought I would jump right in and chat, haha! Ticks are worse this summer than any of the previous two summers I have had Fen. He doesnt go out in the woods and what not, although there are lots of plants, etc in the backyard. I would say from the end of May thru almost end of June ( 3 week period) I had pulled off 7 ticks, yes 7, off of him. We do the good flea/tick treatment, but believe it was so bad because of the amount of rains that we had obviously ( Im from VA)!! I have been paranoid ever since, I check him once a day, usually at night in bed, and the way I check my poo ( he's too clever now, and if I do a certain way he will think Im about to pull one out and he would run away, hahaha) I just have to give him a massage/rubdown and I check that way. I found one on the bottom of his paw! It had been there for a couple days cause it was fatter! Once I saw that one, I knew that there wasnt a place on his body that he couldnt get em, ha. Since that stretch, it has gotten better, havent found any this week, knock on wood! Good luck!


Nice to see some others from the US and from Virginia too!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have not found any on Sami or Carley . . but will be watching closer since we have had such a high volume of rain. Thanks for the tip! YES . . great to see a blend of US and UK . . Canada etc. Welcome!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Mine get a lot of ticks too....and actually found one embedded in my chest the other day!!!!!


Omg Colin, that's gross! 

Ive yet to find one on either of mine and I do check for them regularly.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

the ticks are so bad this year because we here on the east coast had a very mild winter ,and it didn't kill any of them off, so now we have double of what we normally have.i have found a few on my back deck but none so far on ginger ,i check her all the time .it is a nasty blood sucking bug and i hate even looking at them


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane had one last month, right where a belly button would be if she had one. I removed it, then looked up a picture of one to make sure I got the head out, too.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

very smart move. they are nasty little bugs .and like i said i hate them


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> Amiee Jane had one last month, right where a belly button would be if she had one. I removed it, then looked up a picture of one to make sure I got the head out, too.


Very wise move! If the mouth parts were still around, it would most probably lead to a lump developing, which would be irritating for her and could potentially become infected. 

For anyone who is worried about the possibility of Lyme Disease, look out for stiff/lame joints (this could move about from one joint to another), loss of appetite and a high temperature.


----------

